# where can i buy calcium gluconate solution



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i read about the stuff but haven't read where you can buy the stuff at. could i get the stuff in a drug store, health food store or petsmart/ petco type of store.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Go a step better, and get it balanced with magnesium. Repashy always seems to take care of us. You want Repashy RescueCal+, and if one of our vendors doesn't stock it, you can order it straight from the Repashy site. 
To stretch it's lifespan, he packages his calciumn gluconate/RescueCal +, as a powder, which you then mix with water. The mixed portion must be used or discarded after 3 months.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If your in a hurry any Tractor Supply or other livestock aimed store should carry it, you could also order it on-line (Often as calcium glubionate for milk fever) or as Doug noted get a slightly different version with a better shelf stability from Repashy. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How is it mixed/diluted?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

it comes in a powder. mix 1 gluc and 10 water. pretty sure that is the ratio for the frog.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> Go a step better, and get it balanced with magnesium. Repashy always seems to take care of us. You want Repashy RescueCal+, and if one of our vendors doesn't stock it, you can order it straight from the Repashy site.
> To stretch it's lifespan, he packages his calciumn gluconate/RescueCal +, as a powder, which you then mix with water. The mixed portion must be used or discarded after 3 months.


i have not seen any vendors who have repashy sell the stuff. i would have to go to their site to get it. wonder which would be better, rapashy or stuff from livestock place. guess the rapashy would be more frog specific.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

pa.walt said:


> i have not seen any vendors who have repashy sell the stuff.


 Josh's Frogs has it:
https://www.joshsfrogs.com/repashy-rescuecal-6-oz-jar.html


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i ordered some from the rapashy site. i got the smallest size. josh's only had a bigger container.


----------

